# Michelin pilot sport 4 and 4s.. whats the difference?



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is in the two tyres apart from the 4s being availiable in 19 inch and upwards. 
Does the 4 perform the same as the 4s? After half an hour of solid google action i still cant find a straight answer??


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Interesting question. I recently bought four new tyres for my BMW and bought the PS4S on 19" rims. Very impressed. At about the same time I picked up a TT )) and that needed four new tyres too. So, I ordered another four. But since the TT is 18", what I actually bought were PS4 tyres. I didn't realise it until I saw them being fitted.

I haven't driven the TT hard enough yet to know whether there's a practical difference, but the gurus over on F30post reckon that the 4S is a later design and a better tyre.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

"The PS4S is replacing the PSS. Newer technology and design which will result in better performance. Michelin does a great job of improving their performance tires so I am sure this will be a fairly significant upgrade."





.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Would be good to actually know the difference between the ps4 and ps4s though... on every other forum people saying the same as you swiss.. that the ps4s is replacing the super sport as an answer to the question.. but still doesnt actaully answer the original question of the differnece between just the 4 and 4s... frustrating [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From what I gathered, it was an upgrade with a different rubber compound to improve handling, wet-dry performance and reduce noise. But for the best answer, you could always call or email Michelin directly and ask...get it straight from the horses mouth. 

https://www.michelin.co.uk/about/michelin-consumer-care
.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

pdk42 said:


> Interesting question. I recently bought four new tyres for my BMW and bought the PS4S on 19" rims. Very impressed. At about the same time I picked up a TT )) and that needed four new tyres too. So, I ordered another four. But since the TT is 18", what I actually bought were PS4 tyres. I didn't realise it until I saw them being fitted.
> 
> I haven't driven the TT hard enough yet to know whether there's a practical difference, but the gurus over on F30post reckon that the 4S is a later design and a better tyre.


Any chance you could head out over the weekend and give them some stick and report back   
I am on 18 inch wheels and was just about to buy 4 when realised that they were the 4 and not 4s... torn between these and uniroyal rainsport 3... if i could have had the 4s version of these my decission was easy but now i left with a decisson to make again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks swiss.. i may just do that.
Just was hoping someone on here may be in the know on this one.... or have some feedback on the non s version


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Kitchtt said:


> pdk42 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting question. I recently bought four new tyres for my BMW and bought the PS4S on 19" rims. Very impressed. At about the same time I picked up a TT )) and that needed four new tyres too. So, I ordered another four. But since the TT is 18", what I actually bought were PS4 tyres. I didn't realise it until I saw them being fitted.
> ...


Ha - so an excuse and a purpose to go out for a thrash! Seriously though , the problem is that the difference between a 335i wagon and a TT 3.2 Quattro is probably bigger than between the tyres. I'll see what I can do though


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

This was discussed at length over on VWROC.

Conclusion from all of the press releases/online data was basically the 4S is aimed at the very high performance car market and the tyre one tier down from the Cup2. So in essence the best performing tyre Michelin offer for high performance vehicles for day to day driving - this is why it is also only offered in 19" and above.

The 4 is another lower tier in the tyre range and aimed at lower performance vehicles.

A few of the Golf R lads had moved from 18" Super Sports to the 4 and feedback was dry performance was very similar albeit wet grip was significantly improved.

All of those who fitted the 19" 4S tyre raved about them, didn't see a single negative comment about them.

I had 19" Super Sports on my Golf R and have the Sport 4 on my 18" TTS wheels. I absolutely loved the MPSS and could not fault them, I am yet to drive the TTS in anger so can't really offer any valued comment on the 4's but will feedback in due course.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Bit of a stupid naming scheme really, but... the 4 has been around for a long time, whereas the 4S is relatively new.

4S is - as has been said already - the new Super Sport. It was designed to and by most accounts does in actual fact surpass the MPSS in every metric.

Bought a set for my TTRS+ and they have been excellent. Hard to say for sure if they are better than the MPSS I had on my previous car, as they are apples and oranges, but they're certainly not any worse.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have got 4s on my RS and they are way ahead of the Goodyear F1's I had on my TTS, I used to swear by F1's but these 4s's are amazing.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

pdk42 said:


> Kitchtt said:
> 
> 
> > pdk42 said:
> ...


Well, I had an early morning blast in my f31 335i and I must say the PS4S tyres are quite remarkable. I've had the car for three years now so I know its handling characteristics well - and I can tell you that the PS4S tyres have definitely transformed its feel compared to the Bridgestone RFTs that were fitted before. The grip is quite astonishing and in general they give you a lot of confidence to push on. I'm really very impressed. I'm running the f31 with upgraded ACS suspension as well which really does improve the standard BMW setup.

I also had a blast in the TT, but I'm only two weeks into the car so my experience is nowhere near as intimate as it is with the BMW. I also had very little time with the old tyres so it's hard to know whether my observations are tyres or the base car.

However, what I will say is this... the TT (mk2 3.2 quattro) is not as well balanced as the F31 335i. Despite it being a smaller and lighter car, it feels heavier when switching from left- to right-hand bends rapidly. There's more roll and if you push it too hard it tends to understeer.  I guess this is no surprise for anyone who runs a TT already, but nonetheless it's noticeable when driving them back-to-back. I think the ACS suspension upgrades on the BMW make a big difference here and I suspect that some better components on the TT would improve it a lot.

On the positive side though, I have to admit that ultimate grip seems better in the TT. The BMW will kick the back-end out when powering through corners (one of the reasons why I like it  ). The TT in similar circumstances just grips and eventually gives in to understeer if you try too hard. However, a glace at the speedo will tell you that the TT is really hanging on extremely well. How much of this is tyres is hard to tell, but I certainly don't have any complaints about them. I suspect that they are extremely well-made and designed tyres that will suit 99% of drivers. Maybe they're not quite as good as the 4S variant, but I doubt it will make much of a difference except in the most extreme of circumstances.

Hope that helps...


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Review here of Pilot Sport 4s, does state that the difference between the 4 and the 4s is so minor it's not worth worrying about.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/11 ... summer.htm


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

I also had a blast in the TT, but I'm only two weeks into the car so my experience is nowhere near as intimate as it is with the BMW. I also had very little time with the old tyres so it's hard to know whether my observations are tyres or the base car.

However, what I will say is this... the TT (mk2 3.2 quattro) is not as well balanced as the F31 335i. Despite it being a smaller and lighter car, it feels heavier when switching from left- to right-hand bends rapidly. There's more roll and if you push it too hard it tends to understeer. I guess this is no surprise for anyone who runs a TT already, but nonetheless it's noticeable when driving them back-to-back. I think the ACS suspension upgrades on the BMW make a big difference here and I suspect that some better components on the TT would improve it a lot.

On the positive side though, I have to admit that ultimate grip seems better in the TT. The BMW will kick the back-end out when powering through corners (one of the reasons why I like it  ). The TT in similar circumstances just grips and eventually gives in to understeer if you try too hard. However, a glace at the speedo will tell you that the TT is really hanging on extremely well. How much of this is tyres is hard to tell, but I certainly don't have any complaints about them. I suspect that they are extremely well-made and designed tyres that will suit 99% of drivers. Maybe they're not quite as good as the 4S variant, but I doubt it will make much of a difference except in the most extreme of circumstances.

Hope that helps...[/quote]

Many thanks for the update, its a shame as i have just realised you have quattro a have a 3.2.. mines the 2.0 tfsi non Quattro. So like you say its hard to say how much is sheer grip and how much is the intervention of Quattro helping out... nevertheless i think i will take the plunge and go for a full set of them, and fingers crossed i get it right.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

As has been mentioned already, the odd naming convention aside, the PS4S is a replacement to the Super Sport. Now, if other reports are led to be believed, the 4S, such as a the Super Sport, is actually manufactured on a different production line to the 4, which is why it is also exclusively for 19" + size. It is Michelin's most premium performance road tyre, outside of the cups, but they are semi slicks, so could well be disqualified for normal road use.

I'm still on factory bridgestone s001, and jesus, i'm itching to get out of them. The car massively out-handles my previous BMW (on PS4S), but these tyres are pants, and I managed to force some unexpected under-steer on a hot, dry roundabout, which was unexpected, considering the speed...


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Cant seem to find anyone stocking the 4s.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

deextr said:


> Cant seem to find anyone stocking the 4s.


Try http://www.Blackcircles.com They are owned by Michelin.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

brittan said:


> deextr said:
> 
> 
> > Cant seem to find anyone stocking the 4s.
> ...


Ah, didn't know that. Explains why their Michelin prices are always so keen.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Asda tyres are decent prices usually.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

brittan said:


> deextr said:
> 
> 
> > Cant seem to find anyone stocking the 4s.
> ...


Found them. Thanks.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

brittan said:


> deextr said:
> 
> 
> > Cant seem to find anyone stocking the 4s.
> ...


I got my new tyres via Blackcircles and had them fitted by a local fitter. I had some issues with one of the tyres though (it deflated due to over-enthusiastic rim cleaning that meant the tyre didn't seal properly to the wheel) and I had to fork out £25 elsewhere for an emergency repair. So, I went back to complain and got a long sob-story about how little Blackcircles pay to fit the tyres and that any after-sales work means they lose money. I agreed to accept a future MOT for free in recompense.

I've heard similar stories before from other people which makes me somewhat less enamored with them - but they seem able to beat local suppliers by at least £100 for a set of four tyres.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Well im now the owner of a full set of pilot sport 4 tyres
Is there a bedding in period for the tyres before they reach decent grip..? As i wouldnt say just on my initial ride home i am feeling any mind blowing grip and can fairly easily get my traction light flickering as i could on the 4 worn down to 2mm tyres that have just been taken off? I am stage 1 though.. but still..


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

I run PS4 on my tts, and come rain or shine it has tremendous grip. I highly recommend them unless you are after burnouts or drifting in which case avoid.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kitchtt said:


> Well im now the owner of a full set of pilot sport 4 tyres
> Is there a bedding in period for the tyres before they reach decent grip..? As i wouldnt say just on my initial ride home i am feeling any mind blowing grip and can fairly easily get my traction light flickering as i could on the 4 worn down to 2mm tyres that have just been taken off? I am stage 1 though.. but still..


Which model car do you have? Is it 4WD? Does the car have TPMS?


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

brittan said:


> Kitchtt said:
> 
> 
> > Well im now the owner of a full set of pilot sport 4 tyres
> ...


Its the 2wd 2.0 tfsi 2007.. and no tmps


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kitchtt said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Kitchtt said:
> ...


OK, that's good. The lack of front traction is often a clue to a failed Haldex unit on the 4WD models, hence the questions. The issue can also prompt a TPMS warning. 
New tyres will have a coating of the agent used to ensure they release easily from the mould but that should wear off quickly.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Its the 2wd 2.0 tfsi 2007.. and no tmps[/quote]
OK, that's good. The lack of front traction is often a clue to a failed Haldex unit on the 4WD models, hence the questions. The issue can also prompt a TPMS warning. 
New tyres will have a coating of the agent used to ensure they release easily from the mould but that should wear off quickly.[/quote]y

Thanks Brittan, i will report back once the wear in a little


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Something to bear in mind. While the mitchels are good, they won't suddenly dissappear wheelspin you had before, and transform your launches to be like a cat that was surprised by a cucumber.

And 2mm or 8mm, traction is the same unless there is standing water. Depending on what you had previously they'll be better, but it's subtle.


----------

